# Photoshop and Character Palette problems



## sofia9384737 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,
anyone has an idea why Photoshop doesn't display the characters I try to insert through Character Palette. When I insert into other applications like TextEdit it shows the right character but in Photoshop I get a question mark or the wrong character. (For example an arrow in Webdings 3 displays as something completely different in Photoshop). These question mark characters also causes problems with the Photoshop files. Last time I tried to insert from Character Palette this file caused Photoshop to crash. I could still work with other Photoshop files but every time I tried to open this particular file Photoshop just quit unexpectedly. I managed to save the file by following advice in another thread here on this forum by cleaning the font cache with Linotype Font Explorer. But my original problem, that I can't insert characters into Photoshop, still remains. I am getting tired of typing abcdefgh... into a document everytime I need an arrow or a symbol, plus I can't find them all. Thanks in advance!


----------

